# Grizzly Lathe/milling Machine Combo - Model # G4015 Chuck Spindle Assembly



## John Hutchinson (Jun 14, 2015)

My machine is approximately 17 years old. When the clutch is engaged to drive the milling machine spindle the lathe chuck rotates slowly. The chuck can be stopped easily, and it feels as if there is a drag caused by a worn out bearing. 
To investigate this drag, I disassembled the clutch spindle drive and clutch assembly. When I pulled out the clutch, the index spring loaded ball fell out and I can not figure out how to reassemble the spring in the blind hole in the drive pulley. Does the drive pulley have to be pulled off? 
This early model has no assembly drawing like the Grizzly G4015Z model.
Any help would be appreciated!


----------

